# ACC outlet not working, fuse good



## pmetty (Jan 8, 2018)

I have a 2015 Rogue. The front 12V outlets (console and dash) worked until I plugged something in that made them stop working. I checked ALL of the fuses in the box and they are good. However, the 10Amp ACC fuse has no 12V on either side of it. I changed the fuse just in case, no help. I looked at the fuse box under the hood, all fuses looked good and nothing indicated it supported the ACC outlets or anything in the cabin. 

Anyone know what feeds the ACC fuse in the dash?

Thanks
Phil


----------

